# Toro Freebie!



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got this Freebie Today. needed a Coil.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

are you keeping it for your stable or selling?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

He'll be selling, Jack isnt a Toro guy, He's Ariens to the bone.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Dauntae is Correct. I have 1028 and 824 Powershifts that I'll sell Soon. Toros are OK, I just Prefer The Orange Stuff.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

824 or 624


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Muffler Should Tell You it's an 8.


----------

